# Toronto Sportsman Show



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Just wondering how many of ya are heading up to the Toronto Spotsman Show ?


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

thinking about it, anyone been yet?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

This will be my first time going " from what I hear it is a great show to go to but admission is kind of a kick in the teeth but it all goes back into wild life conservation in Ontario " so I guess it would be worth it.
Been checking it out on the web and seems to be alot of vendors and it looks huge. Deffiently going to be a all day event.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Not going. I have not been since they moved the venue and I have not heard good things. The price of admission combined with the cost of parking makes finding any deals on equipment near impossible. Since changing the venue I have heard there are no dogs trials, no guns and very few deals to be had. 
I am planning on going to Huntfest in Orangeville but who know what that's going to be like either. 
Post an update after attending the show though. I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Not going. I have not been since they moved the venue and I have not heard good things. The price of admission combined with the cost of parking makes finding any deals on equipment near impossible. Since changing the venue I have heard there are no dogs trials, no guns and very few deals to be had.
> I am planning on going to Huntfest in Orangeville but who know what that's going to be like either.
> Post an update after attending the show though. I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


Will do , We are going up Saturday and admission is $45.00 for my wife & I and our 2 little ones " a litle steep !!!!! " but then again going to the movies cost us about $60.00 so ......
I'm hoping there will be some deals on Turkey Gear - Turkey season is coming up soon and the only thing I have is a slate call and a vest wich I won't use anyways.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

there are guns thats for sure.
45.00 to get in is good,,the 20+ to get your car back will suck!
I was there Wed night for 3 hours.It cost 20 to get out of garage.
Show is better than last yaer but still needs work.
Just my thoughts.
Cheers


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Not going. I have not been since they moved the venue and I have not heard good things. The price of admission combined with the cost of parking makes finding any deals on equipment near impossible. Since changing the venue I have heard there are no dogs trials, no guns and very few deals to be had.
> I am planning on going to Huntfest in Orangeville but who know what that's going to be like either.
> Post an update after attending the show though. I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts.


Hey Redneckhillbilly, could you fill me in on about the huntfest in orangeville, when is it taking place, where?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

dsal said:


> Hey Redneckhillbilly, could you fill me in on about the huntfest in orangeville, when is it taking place, where?


Well...it's in Orangeville....just kidding I know what you meant. It's being held at the fair grounds.

July 22th-24th
Friday 12pm - 9pm
Saturday 10am - 6pm
Sunday 10am - 5pm

Here is a link....
http://huntfest.ca/orangeville/index.php

Should be a good one!!!


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

The sportmans show hasn't been the same since it relocated away from the CNE. The fishing exhibits are more or less the same however, the hunting exhibits are really lacking and you'd see more guns and archery toys just making a trip over to Bass Pro. At least you get a good workout getting between the halls.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Well just got back from the show and I was deffiently not impressed with regards to the archery selection or " deals " at the show !!! There was only like 3 vendors who had bows " The bow shop being the biggest one " and 4 vendors with crossbow " excal, and the knock off excals ...".
Overall as a Family outing it was o.k. - lot's of stuff for the kids to do and see but they were lacking alot in the Archery and Archery supplies - we hit Bass Pro on the way home cause I couldn't find what I was looking for at the show.
The only good part about the Archery/deer hunting section was to be able to sit down and talk with the guy's/gal's from drop tine archery / rack stacker / vortex / Excalibur / Whitetail Institute, and to hear and learn about there product's on a 1 to 1 basis and to SOAK in the knowledge on what and what not to do.
Now if your fishing it is well deffiently worth checking out - alot of great deals on Fishing stuff but Archery was lacking forsure !


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

MLabonte said:


> Well just got back from the show and I was deffiently not impressed with regards to the archery selection or " deals " at the show !!! There was only like 3 vendors who had bows " The bow shop being the biggest one " and 4 vendors with crossbow " excal, and the knock off excals ...".
> Overall as a Family outing it was o.k. - lot's of stuff for the kids to do and see but they were lacking alot in the Archery and Archery supplies - we hit Bass Pro on the way home cause I couldn't find what I was looking for at the show.
> The only good part about the Archery/deer hunting section was to be able to sit down and talk with the guy's/gal's from drop tine archery / rack stacker / vortex / Excalibur / Whitetail Institute, and to hear and learn about there product's on a 1 to 1 basis and to SOAK in the knowledge on what and what not to do.
> Now if your fishing it is well deffiently worth checking out - alot of great deals on Fishing stuff but Archery was lacking forsure !


I agree the archery component was lacking but I don't think a lot of manufacturers see Ontario as a big market. There were all the big firearms manufacturers and several crossbows but no compound companies. I dont think its as big as the Eastern Show in PA or several others in the states. Maybe Huntfest will be different.

I know both Brett from Droptine and from what he was saying on thursday he had a lot of traffic by his booth so I can just imagine the weekend was crazy, which is great to hear for a new local company. I stopped and talked with the Rackstacker and Vortex guys too and I found them to be knowledgeable and enthusiastic about their products as well and will be supporting them when I can.


----------

